# Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot



## Niederbayer75 (7. November 2012)

Hallo Forumskollegen,

aktuell besitze ich ein altes Lowrance X-87.
Das hat die besten Zeiten hinter sich und die Technik ist überaltert!

Jetzt hab ich zuletzt kurz ein Lowrance HDS-5 im Einsatz gesehen und die Klarheit der Bodenstruktur und Bodenbeschaffenheit ist im Vergleich zu meinem doch schon immens!

Deshalb möchte ich jetzt ein neues Echolot!
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr Tipps für mich habt...

Was sind meine Wünsche bzw. Anforderungen:
- Gewässertiefe: aktuell max. 20m (später max. 50-70m bei tiefen Seen)
- GPS wäre schön, muss aber nicht
- Side-Imaging muss nicht sein, außer ihr habt überzeugende Argumente dafür

Wie gesagt, wäre froh um Tipps von euch!
Hab schon ein bisschen hier rumgelesen, aber da bin ich eher verwirrt als dass ich es hilfreich finde bei all den Geräten, die es mittlerweile gibt!

Danke


Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## peitscher (8. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Servus,

ruf mal bei dem guten Herren Schlageter an. Der Junge hat echt Ahnung und kann dir da Garantiert weiterhelfen. Solltest du dich dann zum Kauf entscheiden, gibt es ein Online Seminar dazu.

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/?gclid=CKyZzZ7RvrMCFUkd3godfBYAog

lg Christian


----------



## Eckhaard (8. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Moin zusmammen!

Alles gut und schön und ich freue mich auch wenn Schlageter im April hier in der Gegend ist, auch ich möchte mich dort beraten lassen und dort mein Echolot kaufen. 

Was mir hier aber gewaltig auf den Sack geht ist, daß jede Frage die irgendwas mit Echoloten zu tun hat mit "Ruf Schlageter an" beantwortet wird. Das hilft niemanden weiter, wer sich nur ansatzweise für ein Echolot interessiert ist bei seiner Suche sicher bereits auf Schlageter gestoßen. Ich möchte bevor ich mich bei Schlageter beraten lasse allerdings ein Vorwissen haben, das versuche ich aufzubauen indem ich hier immer aktuelle Threads mitlese. Bislang habe ich dabei 100x "Ruf Schlageter an" gelesen.

Wenn jemand was zu Tackle wissen will heißts doch auch nicht dauernd: "Geh in den Angelladen" oder wenn Du nen Auto brauchst: "Geh zu BMW, die kennen sich aus"

Gruß, David


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Schon richtig- aber solche Antworten findeste fast in jedem Thread... darf man übrigends auch gern mal ignorieren, das geht auch!|supergri

Ich denke mal, dass sich hier in den nächsten Tagen (es soll ja Leute geben ,die tatsächlich noch arbeiten müssen, bzw. auch IRL mal angeln gehen) auch noch die Echolotcracks melden werden.:m


----------



## Matti1984 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

wenn du mit plotter haben willst, würde ich zu einen humminbird greifen, weil die genauer sind.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

@ Matti1984
Das mit dem Plotter ist schon mal ein interessanter Punkt:
Ein Plotter war ja früher ein Ausdruck für einen Drucker - jetzt bedeutet es nur, dass Karten aufgezeichnet werden können oder?!

Und wie definierst Du dass ein Echolot genauer ist?
Auflösung, GPS-Genauigkeit, ...

@ all
Ihr seht, ich hab noch viele Fragen, aber wenn man rumstöbert wird entweder über das extreme Detail geredet oder aber wirklich auf "Schlageter" verwiesen #d

Bin also um jeden Tipp froh :m


Gruß 
Niederbayer


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Sofern Du die Produktbezeichnungen der verschiedenen Hersteller korrekt eingibst, findeste bei Youtube einige "Erklärvideos"


----------



## Niederbayer75 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

@ Dorschbremse
An sich ein guter Tip!
Aber da hab ich jetzt das HDS-5 das ich eigentlich schon kenne...
Wonach soll ich sonst mal suchen?

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Ossipeter (8. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Furuno, Raymarine, Humminbird, Simrad, Garmin, auch andere Eltern haben schöne Töchter


----------



## Niederbayer75 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Mal ganz ehrlich:
Hab gerade überlegt ob ich Danke sagen und das Thema abhaken soll...

Aber mir liegt mehr an Ehrlichkeit:
Ich hab doch eigentlich schön beschrieben wie mein Wissen um Echolote aussieht und für welche Zwecke ich ein Echolot einsetzen will!

Als Antwort kommt dann:
- Ruf Schlageter an
- Schau bei Youtube die Videos aller Hersteller an

Die einzige Antwort die mir darauf einfällt:
Redet ihr euch ein damit wirklich zu helfen?
Sogar mit einem IQ von 50 kommt man selbst auf diese Antworten!

Also werte Antwortgeber:
- Wollt ihr einfach jemandem auf den S... gehen?
oder
- ist da einfach nicht mehr dahinter als heisse Luft?


Würde mich wirklich über konstruktive Antworten und Tipps freuen die nicht die Zeit von Herrn Schlageter rauben oder mich für einen Tag ans Internet binden!


Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Franz_16 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*



> Was sind meine Wünsche bzw. Anforderungen:
> - Gewässertiefe: aktuell max. 20m (später max. 50-70m bei tiefen Seen)
> - GPS wäre schön, muss aber nicht
> - Side-Imaging muss nicht sein, außer ihr habt überzeugende Argumente dafür



Das was du als Anforderungen angibst, erfüllt jedes auf dem Markt befindliche Echolot! 

Wofür willst du das Echolot einsetzen? 
Willst du "nur" die Tiefe wissen, ist Bodenbeschaffenheit wichtig? 
Willst du ggf. einzelne Hotspots genauer erkunden? 
Was darf/soll das Echolot kosten? 
Auf welche Fische willst du vom Boot aus angeln?


----------



## Niederbayer75 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Hi Franz,

endlich einer mit den richtigen Rückfragen!
Wenn man nicht viel Grundahnung von einer Thematik hat, dann ist es auch schwierig, welche Vorabinfos benötigt werden!!!

Zu Deinen Fragen:
- Einsetzen will ich das Echolot zum Finden von Bodenstrukturen
- Wichtig dabei ist nicht nur die Tiefe allein, sondern auch kleinere Löcher (Einstellmöglichkeiten für Fische) und die Bodenbeschaffenheit (schlammig, steinig, sandig...)
- wenn es die Details zeigt will ich natürlich Hotspots auskundschaften
- Kosten? Keine Ahnung! Wünschen würd ich mir wenige hundert Euro, aber da ich schon über SI nachgedacht habe, wird das auch um die 1000 Euro kosten oder?!
- gefischt wird auf Räuber: hauptsächlich Zander, Barsch und Hecht

Ich hoffe das hilft jetzt mehr?!
Wenn Du mehr Info brauchst einfach fragen!


Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Niederbayer75 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Finde es wirklich schade dass hier nicht mehr Antworten kommen...

Habe mich zwischenzeitlich ein paar Stunden lang durchs Internet gestöbert!

Wenn ich mal ein Elite-4 vs. HDS-5/8 vs. SI-Gerät nehme...
Ich sag jetzt einfach wie ich das sehe/lese und es würde mich freuen eure Kommentare dazu zu lesen:

Das Elite-4 macht mit dem zwar kleinen Display aber doch farbig einen sehr guten Eindruck ==> für analoge Technik doch genial?! Noch dazu zu dem Preis
Ein HDS-5/8 ist preislich deutlich höher, arbeitet digital und hat mit größerem Display und höherer Auflösung gewisse Vorteile, aber nach meinen bisherigen Film- und Berichterfahrungen ist diese technische Steigerung im Vergleich zur Preissteigerung nicht so stark!
Wenn ich mir dann anschaue was SI-Geräte kosten und ich dort angeblich mehr sehe, dann versteh ich einiges nicht mehr! Da heißt es fotorealistische Unterwasserbilder, aber bis auf das "Zweiseitenbild" sind mir auch keine wesentlichen Steigerungen sichtbar!!!
==> Es wird z.B. beim großen Echolot-Vergleich behauptet, dass die Unterschiede IMMENS sind und nur SI-Geräte die "Wahrheit" zeigen, aber die Bodenstruktur, Hindernisse und Fische sehe ich mit allen drei oben genannten Echoloten! Im Wesentlichen wird doch einfach die Auflösung immer besser?!

Natürlich kann ich die früheren Geräte wie ein X23 nicht mehr mit heutigen Geräten vergleichen! Aber sehe ich richtig dass man generell sehr gut geworden ist und nur noch den Feinschliff bezahlt?


Vielleicht ist dieses Posting konkret genug und jemand hat Kommentare dazu?!


Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## drehteufel (14. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Ich habe ein HB 797 mit SI.
Damit kannst Du durch die seitliche Abtastung sehr schnell und effizient große Gewässerbereiche (Wassertiefe < 40m) nach interessanten Strukturen absuchen, das geht mit herkömmlichem 2D auch, allerdings teilweise sehr mühsam und zeitintensiv.
Parallel zum SI-Bild läuft bei mir immer das normale 2D-Bild mit, weil es einfach noch mehr Details (Bodenhärte, genaue Tiefe unter dem Boot etc.) preisgibt und sich ideal mit dem SI ergänzt.
Was man beim SI zu sehen bekommt, ist schon erstaunlich und in den meisten Fällen würde man das Objekt nur mit 2D nie als solches identifizieren, wie man es mit SI sieht.
Ich möchte es nicht mehr missen, empfehle aber, das Display so groß wir möglich zu nehmen, damit man die Vorzüge von SI auch nutzen kann.
Ob dann Lowrance oder HB ist Glaubenssache, ich tendiere im Moment eher zu Lowrance, die Touch-Geräte sollen der Wahnsinn sein...ich bin gespannt auf die Erfahrungen von Nutzern und liebäugele mit dem HDS 12.|rolleyes


----------



## Matti1984 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

du solltest dich für "di" entscheiden nicht "si".

humminbird 788 hd di und gut ist. sollte um die 1000 euro kosten.

gruss


----------



## Niederbayer75 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

@ Matti
Danke für den Tip!
Aber warum würdest Du die Entscheidung so treffen?


Gruß
Niederbayern


----------



## drehteufel (16. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Mit DI siehst Du das, was unter Deinem Boot passiert, als "fotorealistische" Darstellung. 
Das kannst Du mit Deinem normalen 2D-Bild vergleichen und wirst viele Dinge als das wahrnehmen, was sie auch tatsächlich sind, sprich Du kannst z.B. ein versunkenes Boot auch als solches sehen, wo man beim 2D eher mutmaßt.
DI geht mit den SI-Geräten auch, allerdings wird hier meines Wissens das DI-Bild aus den beiden SI-Bildern berechnet und ist nicht so genau wie mit einen eigenen DI-Geber.
Ist aber nicht schlimm, da ich für alles unterm Boot eh 2D benutze.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Danke für die Auskunft!
Dann weiß ich jetzt auf alle Fälle schon mal eine Richtung...
Aktuell tendiere ich tatsächlich zu einem günstigen Echolot wie z.B. dem Elite-4, weil es eigentlich den von mir angestrebten Zweck ehrlich gesagt voll und ganz erfüllt...
Aber vielleicht hab ich mal die Möglichkeit ein DI-Gerät aus der Nähe zu betrachten - dann wird es wahrscheinlich schwierig zu widerstehen!!!

Noch eine generelle Frage:
Hab ja mittlerweile einiges gelesen und immer wieder wird gesagt, dass ein Echolot nur so gut arbeitet, wie es eingestellt ist!
Also je nach Gewässertiefe, Gewässerverwirbelungen und anderen Kriterien muss ein Echolot immer sehr genau eingestellt sein...
Dementsprechend gut zeigt es auch die Unterwasserwelt an!
Gibt es da keine Universaleinstellung mit der man auskommt?
Ist diese Feinjustage nur was für die, die das letzte aus dem Gerät holen wollen?


Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Niederbayer75 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Hat wirklich keiner mehr eine Antwort oder einen Tipp für mich? ;+


Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

also um wirklich nur bodenstruktur zu erkennen brauchst du keine di oder si. das kann jedes echolot in einer "normalen" preisklasse. 

ein paar kumpels von mir nutzen die großen humminbirds mit di und si. ich muss sagen, ich hab noch nie so tolle und detaillierte aufnahmen von dem gesehen was sich da unten abspielt. du erkennst wirklich perfekt ob da ein baum, ein stein, kraut oder ein wrack liegt! wenn man das will/braucht > perfekt! wenn man nur struktur sehen will ist das unnötig geld ausgegeben! 
fisch erkennst du mit di oder si nicht so gut (wenn überhaupt) wie ohne... 
wenn meine kumpels fische suchen schalten sie das di und si ab und nutzen nur 2d. 

was mir persönlich gut gefällt ist ein farbdisplay, da kann man die unterschiede noch deutlich besser erkennen wie nur schwarz weiß.


----------



## allegoric (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Hi ho, ich habe gerade unter:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253797

einen Beitrag über das Elite 4 geschrieben, vielleicht interessiert dich das.

Weiterhin muss ich hinzufügen, wenn du wirklich das Gewässer schnell absuchen willst, dann lohnt auch das SI / SS oder was auch immer in der Richtung. Das liegt aber am deutlich größeren Kegel und der entsprechenden Darstellung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Aber ob du dann mehr fängst als einer, der ein Gewässer lesen kann mit z.B. einem Elite 4 ist fraglich! Die Fische, die du siehst, fängst du ja nicht automatisch. Die Hotspots, sind meistens eh Kanten / Berge, Flachwasserplateau's und die erkennste auch mit einem "normalen" Echolot, vielleicht nicht ganz so räumlich, aber man fährt das Gebiet dann sowieso ab, um es zu erkunden oder die Ausdehnung zu erfahren. Der einzige Vorteil, ist dass du mit einem Structure Scan Gerät nicht ganz so genau umherkurven musst, bevor du "alles" im Blick hast. Aber Berge sind selten nur winzige Ausdehnungen, seine Gewässer kennt man irgendwann und weiß, wo was steht und Fischansammlungen häufen sich oder sind eben nicht da, wenn du wirklich nach Sicheln statt nach Strukturen angeln willst (was sich meistens nicht lohnt).


Am Ende ist es deine Entscheidung. Ich habe hier in meiner Umgebung weit über 100 Seen bis 300 ha / teils 70 Meter Tiefe und nutze ein Elite 4....Das reicht aus zum Erkunden und Finden von Strukturen und Fischansammlungen. Mein Freund hat ein HDS5 mit SS... ist toll, braucht man aber eigentlich nicht und kostet das 5 fache mit der Einheit. Den Unterschied von digital und nicht digital ist meiner Meinung nach auch eine Glaubensfrage. So ganz habe ich das auch noch nicht begriffen. Denn das Echo ist nunmal analog...da wird es keinen Unterschied geben. Was dort intern im Gerät umgesetzt wird in der Art der Abtastung macht für mich keinen sichtbaren Unterschied. Was aber Unterschied macht, ist schwache Sendeleistung und entsprechend hohe. Beide Gerät haben mehr als ausreichend davon für deutsche Gefilde und alles, was man irgendwie und irgendwo "vernünftig" beangeln kann, wird angezeigt.

Wenn du natürlich ein Haufen Kohle locker hast, selber Karten mit extrem viel Zeitaufwand erstellen willst, immer super Blick zum Abjodeln haben willst, dann hau 1,500 raus und werd mit so ner Kiste glücklich . Aber ob du dann wirklich mehr fängst und wirklich mehr Freude dran hast, ist eine andere Frage.

Du hattest weiter oben gefragt, ob es eine "Universal"einstellung gibt: Ich sag mal so, du musst dir das Echo schon mal angucken und möglichst auch die Beschreibung lesen. Aber im Grunde war das Elite 4 für mich nach 1 Stunde sinnlos auf dem Wasser kurven, vernünftig eingerichtet. Das liegt aber eher daran, dass ich mit der Menüführung und dem Finden der entsprechenden Punkte viel Zeit vergeudete. Aber wenn mans hat, geht's ruck zuck von der Hand. Das einzige, was man dann noch gewässerspezifisch anpassen muss, ist die Empfindlichkeit (Trübung, Partikel, Störungen) und den Bildausschnitt (je nach Tiefe kann das ein Vorteil sein). 
Beim HDS 5 mit angeschlossener Structure Scan Einheit ist das schon was anderes: Erstens mal braucht man einen Wummi an Batterie und nen riesen Koffer, um das ganze Gerödel überhaupt vernünftig zu verstauen. Mit portabel hat das bei weitem nichts mehr zu tun. Für mich war das dann an der Stelle schon zu viel, weil wir eben auch nur Schlauchboote nutzen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das nur was für einen Festeinbau oder nen aufgeblasenes Boot aufm Trailer, wo man dort wenigstens Zeit spart. Weiterhin gibt es dort nicht nur eine Fülle von Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, man wird eigentlich damit erschlagen. Wenn man's aber einmal hat, ist es fast so komfortabel wie das Elite 4. Aber Schweißausbrüche und Wut waren schon dabei  und wie gesagt, für mich war bereits die Kabellage, das Modul, die zusätzliche Batterie und der Koffer, der eigentlich minuziös ausgestattet war, zu viel des Guten. 

Gerade als Einsteiger im Bereich Echolot würde ich absolut darauf verzichten. Da hol dir lieber ein günstiges oder das HDS alleine ohne den ganzen Froms und werd glücklich. Erweitern kannst du es ja ggfs. immernoch. Ich bleibe jedoch bei meinem Statement, dass du auch mit einem Elite -4x (ohne Plotter / GPS) eigentlich schon sehr gut beraten bist und es dir alles anzeigst, was du sehen und finden willst. Von Grauecho rate ich aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung aber ab.


----------



## pxrxx12 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Hallo, fahre seit einiger Zeit in Norwegen und Irland (Salz)) mit einem Garmin 521s. Das hat alles , was man wirklich braucht. Starkes Farbecholot (50/200) und einen prima Plotter, der mit den Blueschart Karten g2 Vision (preiswert bei EBAY) eine sehr genau Navigation möglich macht und mit der ANGLER Bildschirmeinstellung eine sehr genaue Tiefenlinienstruktur aufzeigt, die so manchen HOTSPOT gebracht hat. Hatte vor dem Garmin ein Raymarine 50D (Navionics Seekarten) und davor ein leistungsstarkes Humminbird Echolot. Aus heutiger Sicht entscheidend für mich die universelle Verwendbarkeit und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Das ist bei Garmin augenblicklich exzellent. Das 521S Plotter/Echolot mit 50/200 Geber (5 Zoll Bildschirm) kostet nicht einmal 500 Euro (499,99 genau). Wer mehr Technik haben möchte, sollte sich eine Unterwasserkamera kaufen oder muss leicht das Doppelte anlegen.
Dann mein Tipp: Raymarine A67 ( 898 + 69 Geber = 968 Euro)
oder Garmin 720s (7 Zoll Bildschirm , 899 + 65 Geber = 964 Euro)

Anfang 2013 kommen neue Geräte von Garmin:
Das preiswerteste zum Kampfpreis von 500 Euro mit Geber
heißt: ECHOMAP 50s
(neues Farbecholot 500W(RMS) und neues GPS im Plotter, 5Zoll Bildschirm mit VGA Auflösung (640 X 480). Da wird sich der ein oder andere Konkurrent warm anziehen müssen.
************************************************************
Bleibt die Frage : Braucht man auf Binnenseen wirklich ein Echolot? Für mich heißt die Antwort : nein. Ich brauche Spannung beim Angeln und das Unvorhersehbare und die Möglichkeit Erfahrungen sinnvoll einzusetzen. In den irischen Shannonseen habe ich in den letzten 15 Jahren häufig mehr und auch größere Hechte gefangen als die echolotbewaffneten Kollegen. Das liegt manchmal einfach daran, dass der auf dem Echolot identifizierte Großhecht als Objekt der Begierde in 98% der Fälle vertane Angelzeit nach sich zieht.


----------



## tamittt (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

hallo,
ich brauche eure hilfe bei einer entscheidung:
ich habe vor mir ein neues echolot zu kaufen da ich festgestellt habe, dass mein lowrance mark 5x pro nicht so doll ist.
zur auswahl stehen das lowrance hds 5 und das humminbird 596 hd-di.
preislich liegen beide geräte am oberen ende meines budgets.
das gewässer das ich beangel ist recht groß und ist bis ca 50m tief. hauptsächlich versuche ich hecht, zander und barsch ans band zu bekommen.
habe hier schon sehr viel gutes über das hds 5 gelesen aber das humminbird hat DI.
sind beide geräte digital?
das hds 5 kann man auf SS erweitern - geht das auch beim humminbird?
welches echolot würdet ihr empfehlen?
gibt es evtl eine alternative zu den beiden geräten?


----------



## Uli69 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Moin,
wenn du das Lowrance Echo mal mit allen möglichen Optionen (bis auf Mikrowelle gibts es doch alles dafür) bewertest und diese auch möchstest, führt kein Weg daran vorbei.
Das Humminbird bietet nicht annähernd die Vielfalt, hat aber die viel bessere Echodarstellung.
Ich kann aber nur das HDS 1 und das 596 DI vergleichen, evtl. ist das HDS 2 von der Darstellung noch ein Schritt nach vorn.
Die Garmin, ob nun 421s oder 521s haben da im reinen Echolotbereich das Nachsehen, aber die enthaltenen Kartenplotter sind allein schon wegen der Karten Bluechart G2 Vision 1a, die Navionics (im LR ist ja ein Plotter drinn) fällt mM. ab.
G
Uli


----------



## Zander Jonny (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Seit wann gibt es HDS 1 und HDS 2  ?


----------



## Uli69 (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Du bist offensichtlich noch nicht allzu lange in der Materie unterwegs, aber ich helfe gern.
Es nennt sich HDS Gen1 bzw Gen2, verstehn?
Die aktuellen Versionen der HDS Geräte haben also die zum jeweiligen Typ (5-12) die ergänzende Bezeichnung Gen2, die älteren nennen sich Gen1.


----------



## Zander Jonny (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

Naja wenn du Gen 1 und Gen 2 geschrieben hättest aber egal


----------



## tamittt (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach neuem Echolot*

@ uli69: danke für die schnelle antwort. 

habe mich mitlerweile ausführlich mit dem thema beschäftigt - ich tendiere auch eher zu dem hds 5.
das einzige was mich an dem teil stört, dass es kein DSI hat. kann man das nachrüsten? 
wo gibts das günstigste angebot?


----------

